# Biscayne Bay and Flamingo Report! 8/18-8/25



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Biscayne Bay and Flamingo Report!*

Great report! Beautiful Permit!!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Biscayne Bay and Flamingo Report!*

Thanks for the kind words GZ1!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice pics.

Did the tag on that permit in the first pic have Capt Joe G's name on it?

What do you do when you catch a tagged fish?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Marietta mike we actually tagged that fish prior to releasing it. If I catch a tagged fish, I get the tag number take measurements and report it to the tagging program. 

Tidesright


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome report Alonzo! The B&W group shot with the permit is killer!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Good job Capt! Great that you helped out with the Spartan. Very worthy cause.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Great job. Great pics.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Fishing has been really good lately! 

Tidesright.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Alonzo, another amazing report!! With a wonderful story and photos. Such great permit,.... Any chance of ever getting them on the long rod?

Keep up the great work!!!


[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Redjim thanks for the kind words. The chance for getting them on the long rod is there. Though in Biscayne it is extremely challenging. Truth is I don't see the bow of my boat often, and I haven't had someone that has wanted to target them on fly.... Yet. 

Tidesright


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Is there a hot time of year for permit? Or they year round fish?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

They can be found year round. But there are better times of the year where they can be more easily found. I like early summer through the fall. Within that time frame around certain moons the fishing can get pretty ridiculous, with multiple permit days being possible. 

Tidesright


----------

